# OO Scale



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my first OO scale project. As soon as my OO scale windows come in I'll build a basswood version too.










TC


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, now you need to build a platform around it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that cardstock? Looks great ... especially if it is!

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Cardstock*

Yep. It's cardstock. I wrapped the chimney around some balsa so I could carve out a flue. I've got some leftover ship planking that will make a nice platform.
TC
www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

tccarson said:


> Yep. It's cardstock. I wrapped the chimney around some balsa so I could carve out a flue. I've got some leftover ship planking that will make a nice platform.
> TC
> www.ScaleModelPlans.com


I like it, It looks very nice. I want to add a train station that looks very similar to that. It's part of NJ transit jersey shore commuter service. That looks like the Bradley Beach station that I would like to add to my shelf layout. I may have to order one of those. Thanks for posting.
-Art


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Artieiii said:


> I like it, It looks very nice. I want to add a train station that looks very similar to that. It's part of NJ transit jersey shore commuter service. That looks like the Bradley Beach station that I would like to add to my shelf layout. I may have to order one of those. Thanks for posting.
> -Art


There's also the "Princeton Station" plan 879.
TC


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice! I love using card stock, very easy to make the parts


----------

